# rosyth no 1



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

looking for a picture of this tug ???? if possible 
« « Back
Name	Official number	Flag	IMO
ROSYTH NO 1 144765 GBR 
Year built	Date launched	Date completed
1909 11/08/1909 
Vessel type	Vessel description
Tug Steel Screw Steamer 
Builder	Yard	Yard no
Peter McGregor & Sons, Kirkintilloch	Canal Basin Yard 41 


Tonnage	Length	Breadth	Depth	Draft
26 grt / 4 nrt /	55.2 ft 13.1 ft 5.8 ft 
Engine builder	Fisher & Company, Glasgow
Engine detail
C2cyl (10" & 20" x 16") 17nhp 130ihp 8¾kn, 120lbs,, 1-screw 

First owner	First port of register	Registration date
Easton Gibb & Co, London 09/05/1923 
Other names
1923 ERNO 
Subsequent owner and registration history
(initially unregistered)
c1915 The Admiralty, London
9/5/1923 Harry, Edward & Ernest Brown, Bristol - reg Bristol (1st)
1927 T R Brown & Sons Ltd, Bristol 
Vessel history
Initially for use in construction of Rosyth harbour 
Remarks

End year	Fate / Status
1955 Broken Up 
Disposal Detail


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

many thanks to all that looked at the post i can now say i have found a picture of said tug


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

glad to hear that you found a pic, i have only just got on here and saw your post.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

senior pilot said:


> many thanks to all that looked at the post i can now say i have found a picture of said tug


You gonna show us?


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

Reef Knot said:


> You gonna show us?


i will have to ask the poster for permision to post


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here she is >


----------

